# Greenguard grazing muzzles...



## breezing (29 March 2011)

Who uses one? 
Do you find them effective?
Does your horse cope well and can he/she still eat?
I have used the shires one previously and found although i wanted my pony on a diet he couldnt even get a strand of grass through it...ending up with a very cross and frustrated pony.
Any experiences great.
Thankyou HBBambee (my computer had broken)


----------



## Queenbee (29 March 2011)

I can't stand them and will only use shires, I used to have bespoke basket ones made out of leather by my local saddler but he stopped making them, so I switched to greenguard, followed the destructions and ended up with my mare having sores where it had rubbed, switched to shires and never looked back, they CAN get grass, they are just lying and being piggish because they can't gulp it down in huge mouthfuls.


----------



## Shysmum (29 March 2011)

I used a shires last year, but had to really tie it on to a headcollar.

I managed to get a GG headcollar and new muzzle for £20 at a table top sale, and have literally just got back from trying it on Shy, ready for when the grass grows.  It looks horrible, but I'll keep putting it on him for a few minutes a day to see how it goes. Some peeps swear by them, don't they 

And check this out for a bitchy comment from another livery ; "You're still feeding it aren't you, the first thing you need to do is stop feeding it". Erm,   There's really nothing to say to that is there. Not that I could think of at that split second anyway - plenty now.....

Another lesson learned - "posh horses do not need grazing muzzles don't you know".  Rant over, sorry.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (29 March 2011)

I have used Greenguard grazing muzzles for years. I find them to be really good, the horses can get sufficient gras through it & this really helps maintain a reasonable weight without ending up with a barrel on legs.

The trick in using them is to take your time fitting them. It may take a while adjusting them to find the perfect fit but once done they really do the job. They are in fact the only muzzles that had an input from vets when they were designed. So many people have 'bucket' muzzles & end up cutting a larger hole in the bottom? What's that all about? If you need to do that then it wasn't designed right to start with.

Greenguard are expensive, there's no getting away from that, but they do a great job & are cheaper than a vet turn out for laminitis, or dealing with an obese pony/horse.

Cheapest place to buy at the moment appears to be Robinsons, around £41 against over £50 on other sites.


----------



## Shysmum (29 March 2011)

OP, I apologise for my mini rant there on your post. I will update you on how we get on with this contraption 

Full rant is on soapbox


----------



## galaxy (29 March 2011)

Used them on lots of different horses.  Never had one rub when fitted well.  As TZ said, take your time.

They last well too.

Oh, make sure you get the HC too (or make your own).  They easily come off with out the extra attachment.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 March 2011)

Ditto getting the headcollar that goes with the muzzle; essential IMO.


----------



## noblesteed (29 March 2011)

I got a 2nd hand one off ebay for about £25. I had a Shires one and it rubbed my horse's nose raw, poor chap. The Greenguard has never rubbed and he has only removed it once! I think maybe they fit some horse types better than others so you will just have to try and see.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (30 March 2011)

HATE them, not sure who they were tested on during design but they should have come to me !  Doesn't work, much safer to use the shires or equivalent ones.  I did have to customise mine, I have a pic if anyone wants to know how.

You'd be suprised what they can get through a muzzle of the shires type, they reckon they only reduce intake by 40%. My horse has it off to a T and is great with it, has worn it all winter too just in case, couldn't live with myself if he got lami again.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (30 March 2011)

noblesteed said:



			I got a 2nd hand one off ebay for about £25. I had a Shires one and it rubbed my horse's nose raw, poor chap. The Greenguard has never rubbed and he has only removed it once! I think maybe they fit some horse types better than others so you will just have to try and see.
		
Click to expand...

Greenguard one rubbed my horses nose raw.  I line my shires one around the top front, you can to back as well if you wanted, I cut a sheepskin noseband in half longways and attach to muzzle using shoe laces or spur staps are brilliant


----------



## NOISYGIRL (30 March 2011)

shysmum said:



			I used a shires last year, but had to really tie it on to a headcollar.

I managed to get a GG headcollar and new muzzle for £20 at a table top sale, and have literally just got back from trying it on Shy, ready for when the grass grows.  It looks horrible, but I'll keep putting it on him for a few minutes a day to see how it goes. Some peeps swear by them, don't they 

And check this out for a bitchy comment from another livery ; "You're still feeding it aren't you, the first thing you need to do is stop feeding it". Erm,   There's really nothing to say to that is there. Not that I could think of at that split second anyway - plenty now.....

Another lesson learned - "posh horses do not need grazing muzzles don't you know".  Rant over, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha didn't you know you should stop feeding duh !

I sold my GG one on ebay wouldn't touch them with a barge pole


----------



## bounce (30 March 2011)

I'm guessing the effectiveness and rubbing largely depends on the fitting of a muzzle as I have heard that greenguard and shires and other brands can all rub.
I'm looking at getting a greenguard one but am totally confused on what size will be required as they only seem to be pony or horse.  My horse has a very small head which takes a cob bridle which is done up on the tightest of holes and only has 4.5inch mouth.  Which size would fit?


----------



## Shysmum (30 March 2011)

at a guess, you'd need a cob size. My boy has a full size bridle,and a 5 1/2 inch bit, and is trying out a full size. He actually worked out he could eat and drink thru it today, in the ten minutes he had it on - result


----------



## breezing (2 April 2011)

Thankyou for all your replies. I'm still not sure whether to buy a GG one now or not.The sizing is also confusing me as there does not seem to be a guide anywhere as to what size fits what horse. There are some cheaper ones on ebay at the moment so i may get one from there and a headcollar.


----------



## galaxy (2 April 2011)

breezing said:



			Thankyou for all your replies. I'm still not sure whether to buy a GG one now or not.The sizing is also confusing me as there does not seem to be a guide anywhere as to what size fits what horse. There are some cheaper ones on ebay at the moment so i may get one from there and a headcollar.
		
Click to expand...

They come in 2 sizes.... Pony and Full.  The "pony" is for a small pony, like a dainty section A.  everything else would want a full size.


----------



## maresRus (2 April 2011)

I've just discovered there is a newer model of greenguard muzzle. I've had one for years which worked but took time to keep adjusting it stop them getting out of it.

Looked on line the other day and saw they have improved the design. (old ones are a bit flatter and more plate like.) 

Just bought a new shape one today and put it on. Works much better as mare can't slide nose out the back and didn't have to spend ages re-adjusting it. Highly recommend it

Yes, I do get small rubs but find they heal ok and skin toughens up. Better this than obese horse or keeping stuck inside in the summer away from the grass.

They are expenses but they will last for years. I would invest in one.


----------



## Lotty (2 April 2011)

I used to have the shires muzzle and my mare hated it. Have the greenguard muzzle with the head collar and it's brilliant, it did rub her chin slightly but after a couple of weeks it was fine - no more rubs. My mare is in a cob bridle and she has the full size and it fits, I can't adjust it any tighter though.

My mare wears it nearly all year, however she is only turned out for 6 hours max.


----------



## Lotty (2 April 2011)

maresRus said:



			I've just discovered there is a newer model of greenguard muzzle. I've had one for years which worked but took time to keep adjusting it stop them getting out of it.

Looked on line the other day and saw they have improved the design. (old ones are a bit flatter and more plate like.) 

QUOTE]

I used to have the older type and agree she started to eat over the side of it. I have the new model now and there is no way she can cheat 

Click to expand...


----------



## Shazzababs (2 April 2011)

I've got one and its the only mask so far that my crafty CB hasn't worked out how to remove at will.  Been through pretty much every other design though!

It rubbed his chin a little but I have put a pad inside it and have no problems since.


----------



## DDL (29 April 2011)

It must come down to individual horses as I have tried the Shires muzzle but it rubbed really badly and my pony ended up with a lump on her chin and sores on her face. I have used the GG (new style) and headcollar with sheepskin headcollar pads for 2 summers and no rubs and a much happier pony with no more laminitis!!  I have heard of problems with old style GG muzzle so would stay clear of them.  Only improvement I think is needed is the GG been available in more sizes - at the very least a cob/medium size.  Also it is important not to use any muzzle for more than around 12 hours as advised by the manufacturers as you will get problems if you leave them on 24/7 without a break.


----------

